

Ask HN: Why Does Craigslist Have No Official Mobile Apps? - amac

It&#x27;s reasonably beyond doubt that mobile is where most people will access information online - including classifieds. I understand Craigslist was founded on the desktop web however my question is; why do they still not have a native  app for mobile? Is this due to resource, or perhaps a business or philosophical choice?<p>Ebay appear to have revived their marketplace businesses with Ebay.com, Gumtree etc on mobile. Personally in regards to ecommerce, I much prefer mobile to the desktop experience.
======
serf
I don't know why, and the third party apps (at least the Android ones) have a
track record of shady doings (revoking upgrades, creating new "premium"
editions atop existing ones to force repayment, etc)

I always figured it was due to the site being simple enough to make work well
on mobile.

------
nodata
Does their website work well in a mobile browser?

~~~
amac
Sure, I guess it does work but from a distribution perspective, they could
probably reach a larger audience with apps (The UI could also be improved but
that's another debate).

You could argue their current approach works for their mission - though not
consumers.

------
thelogos
Maybe for the same reason HN does not have an API and developers are forced to
scrape the site.

